# Namen der Datebank aus einer Connction auslesen



## Guest (7. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte prüfen, ob meine bestehende Connection schon auf eine bestimmte Datenbank zugreift oder nicht.
(Ich übergebe den Namen der DB (Oracle) wie er in der TNSNAMES steht.)

Hierzu muss ich also diesen Namen aus der Connection wieder auslesen... geht das?
(habe alle möglichen Werte zum auslesen (über Methode DatabaseMetaData()) gefunden, den "einfachen" Namen jedoch nicht...oder ist das gar nicht so einfach...;-)

danke
christoph


----------



## voidee (7. Jan 2009)

Hab nicht's gefunden. Musst du halt eine kleine Verwaltung drumrum programmieren


----------



## Ebenius (8. Jan 2009)

Hilft Dir vielleicht die URL aus den DataBaseMetaData?

Grüße, Ebenius


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2009)

Hallo Ihr zwei,

danke für eure Antworten...anscheinend gibts wirklich nix...
=> muss wohl den Umweg über die URL gehen, ist halt doof, weil dann muss sich die IP-Adresse irgendwo hinterlegen (der Alias wär mir halt lieber gewesen, da sich dieser "niemals" ändert...)

danke
christoph


----------

